# $200 Fender AVRI '57 Strat



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

HELL YEAH!

But there's always a catch. 

View attachment 3238
View attachment 3239
View attachment 3240
View attachment 3241


It used to be a black finish, but something compelled the original owner to paint it white. He also hacked at the bridge pickup rout and put some new pickguard holes in. At least I have an unmolested original bridge unit in it and it does seem to be a nice piece of ash. 

The neck - poor thing! - got the tuner holes enlarged to 10mm and Fender modern tuner holes hacked into it. Frets are worn too, but I beleive it's not too bad. 

At $200, why not? 8 hole pickguards shouldn't be too expensive, and neither are a set of good used pups. I could even get a refin for the body. I'm thinking a daphne blue or shell pink.

I'll update as the project goes along.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You should strip that sucker. I can't imagine all those coats of paint allow the body to breath.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was thinking about that. The paint chips off pretty readily, so I'll see how far I can get. Worse comes to worst, I'll just pay for someone to strip and refin this for me. Any idea what the cost might be like?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Daphne blue would look good on this one Dave.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I was thinking about that. The paint chips off pretty readily, so I'll see how far I can get. Worse comes to worst, I'll just pay for someone to strip and refin this for me. Any idea what the cost might be like?


Just strip the hardware, put on liquid stripper and use a putty knife. It you want to get real fancy, they have specially contoured scrapers for round, square or groove surfaces. Any paint store have these supplies or Home Depot.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

After a 5 minute rummage through the parts bin, I think I've found the perfect set of tuners for this.

View attachment 3242
View attachment 3243


They're Kluson Deluxe split post tuners with 10mm post inserts. It's like a match made in heaven. Vintage correct? No. But it's pretty close. I'm happier at the fact these cover up other tuner holes perfectly.

I also found an "Original Contour Body" decal, so that will go on soon.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Just strip the hardware, put on liquid stripper and use a putty knife. It you want to get real fancy, they have specially contoured scrapers for round, square or groove surfaces. Any paint store have these supplies or Home Depot.


Ahh that sounds reasonalbe. Thanks for input!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> Daphne blue would look good on this one Dave.


i second this


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> Ahh that sounds reasonalbe. Thanks for input!



Ah, no problem. But here's the rub. Now, you've got to agree not to paint it green!









I've done a double oak door and an antique table with the liquid stripper, sanded it down and it came out beautiful everyone said.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Ah, no problem. But here's the rub. Now, you've got to agree not to paint it green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll paint it just like the Steadfastly Signature Strat 
Nah, it'll either be daphne blue or shell pink. Or if I find the grain underneath to be really nice, I could cheap out and leave it natural.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> i second this


It's unanimous. Daphne it is.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

stripper is messy, use a heat gun and scraper. 
lake placid is a nice shade too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> I was thinking about that. The paint chips off pretty readily, so I'll see how far I can get. Worse comes to worst, I'll just pay for someone to strip and refin this for me. Any idea what the cost might be like?


I was quoted $300 to refinish a git I already stripped. I actually prefer chemical stripper to heat gun...Its more forgiving of my clumsy hands that would likely gouge the body.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I'll paint it just like the Steadfastly Signature Strat
> Nah, it'll either be daphne blue or shell pink. Or if I find the grain underneath to be really nice, I could cheap out and leave it natural.


Yes, just put a few coats of tung oil on it and the grain will pop. Just looking at the grain under the chipped area there, it looks like it could be quite nice...who knows what the top will be like though(?).


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like an Ash body... that's a little unusual for a sunburst '57... maybe it was MAry Kaye at one point ?I know Fender used Ash for those for a while... like most things Fender there are inconsistancies...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I'll paint it just like the Steadfastly Signature Strat
> Nah, it'll either be daphne blue or shell pink. *Or if I find the grain underneath to be really nice, I could cheap out and leave it natural.*


From the wood we can see, it might not be cheaping out at all. Seal it and a couple of thin coats of clear poly and it could be really, really nice. But we'll be patient and see what you come up with.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

For this fine evening I got myself a $15 stripper. 






Paint stripper, you pervs.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

msg deleted


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bare naked. Neck pocket date matches neck heel - Oct 22, 1999. 

View attachment 3251
View attachment 3252


@mhammer

No kidding about the breathing part. Take a look at the undercoat that I peeled off. It's literally a piece of plastic. After the caustic bath I gave the body, this was left behind, and all it took was a putty knife to peel away the layer from the body. Now it can beathe. 
I've heard people tell me that Fender guitars had thick poly undercoats, even USA guitars with nitro finishes. I guess this confirms that. So... it's like a MIM finish with a nitro top coat. Where are these tonal differences people hear from the type of finish coming from? Placebo effect? 

View attachment 3253
View attachment 3254


Now about the bridge pickup. What's the best way to go about making it look like an actual single coil rout, instead of a hacked up POS? I was thinking of using wood filler/putty and then shaping it to the original pickup shape. I don't have a router handy. Otherwise, I would probably clean up the rout, put some wood in there, then re-rout the shape.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

You should really see if you can borrow or rent a router...The right way to fix the pickup route, is to actually make it slightly bigger using a router, so that it is rectangular, that way you can cut a block of wood that would fit perfectly in the new route, and then make the proper router cut for the single coil.If you have not used a router before, practice on a piece of scrap wood, you will need to attach some strips of wood on the guitar in a rectangular shape, so the router has a guide to follow making the larger route.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 3254


WOW !!!...I had no idea that it would be an actual piece of (tone absorbing/deadening) plastic !!

Have you made a final decision as to how you are going to finish it?

FWIW...my vote would be for an oil finish.

Please keep us updated. Thanks for all the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just gave a call to a local refinisher about doing a daphne blue thin skin nitro finish. It's not set yet, but I'm leaning heavily towards that. 

Here's a quick snap of my so called caustic bath.

View attachment 3255


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

So is that high-end where you are? because I've seen $15 strippers here...



dmc69 said:


> For this fine evening I got myself a $15 stripper.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

In between builds for customers and a rosewood tele build I'll be doing for the guitar show on June 8th, progress has been very slow on this. Here's a pic of the (little) work done to the neck. 

View attachment 3292


And a pic of my latest project.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> After a 5 minute rummage through the parts bin, I think I've found the perfect set of tuners for this.
> 
> View attachment 3242
> View attachment 3243
> ...


If you're putting those Kluson vintage style tuners on for appearance, go for it. Personally I find that style of tuner to be a nuisance. I'd stick with modern style, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If you're putting those Kluson vintage style tuners on for appearance, go for it. Personally I find that style of tuner to be a nuisance. I'd stick with modern style, but that's just my opinion.


I actually like the vintage-style tuners a lot more than modern equivalents! I find them so easy to string a guitar and they do stay in tune. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> And a pic of my latest project.


What a fantastic looking Tele !! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

noman said:


> I actually like the vintage-style tuners a lot more than modern equivalents! I find them so easy to string a guitar and they do stay in tune. Different strokes for different folks!


Me too. I prefer vintage split post over modern. I like how it won't have sharp string ends poking out. Tuning stability is also good. 



greco said:


> What a fantastic looking Tele !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks! If anyone's interested (shameless plug), I have some on my site.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

noman said:


> I actually like the vintage-style tuners a lot more than modern equivalents! I find them so easy to string a guitar and they do stay in tune. Different strokes for different folks!


+1 here, love them and find them fast to use. Extend string 2 tuners past the one I intend to use (maybe 3 on the B and high E), clip at that point, and away you go.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noman said:


> I actually like the vintage-style tuners a lot more than modern equivalents! I find them so easy to string a guitar and they do stay in tune. Different strokes for different folks!


I use a mandolin style method of stringing my guitars (and mandolins) and the split shaft vintage tuners don't allow it.

I'm sure they can be made to work and I do like the look.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I use a mandolin style method of stringing my guitars (and mandolins) and the split shaft vintage tuners don't allow it.
> 
> I'm sure they can be made to work and I do like the look.


I have to ask, what is the mandolin-style of stringing?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

keto said:


> +1 here, love them and find them fast to use. Extend string 2 tuners past the one I intend to use (maybe 3 on the B and high E), clip at that point, and away you go.


Amen 2 Dat.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a little hard to explain, but it results in the string locking itself against the shaft of the tuner.

Once I learned this method I adopted it for all my stringed instruments.

Short of a Floyd Rose, I haven't found anything that works as well.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's a little hard to explain, but it results in the string locking itself against the shaft of the tuner.
> 
> Once I learned this method I adopted it for all my stringed instruments.
> 
> Short of a Floyd Rose, I haven't found anything that works as well.


Seems like you have to do a youtube vid!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That would be the simplest way to explain it.

I'll try a step by step. See if this makes sense.

1. Align the hole in the tuner with the neck (straight path from tail piece to tuner and beyond).
2. run the string through the tuner normally, leaving about an inch of play (slack).
3. wrap the string around the inside of the tuner (6th string on a 3 on a side peghead would go down et cetera)
4. continue under the string and now the trick, pull the string up and around and over itself making a tight 180 deg turn.
5. tighten tuner, ensuring the "loop" or "knot" if you like, stays tight until it is secured by the tuner.

I only end up with maybe one full wrap around the tuner. This works with even crappy tuners.

An example (of the method, not of crappy tuners)

that was a joke.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just noticed the picture of how thick the layers of finish were on the Strat.

It's probably lighter.

Wow.

Looking forward to seeing this guitar evolve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

tnx for pic Milk. seems quick n' painless.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No problem. I'm happy to help and this works really well. I've done it so many times I do it with one hand now. Very simple.

Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

no problem. I learned something! 

And this thread will probably be dead with regards to the original topic for weeks anyways. I've got waaay too much on my hands right now, and then the refinisher has to do his job.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

dmc69 said:


> HELL YEAH!
> 
> But there's always a catch.
> 
> ...


I luv finds like this......


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't mess with the rout...use tung oil and get a pickguard to suit the s/s/s. It will be beautiful.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with the rout either. Just slap it together and enjoy...or sell it to me.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> Don't mess with the rout...use tung oil and get a pickguard to suit the s/s/s. It will be beautiful.


Normally I would agree with you an oil finish will be beautiful. But the thing that will bother me about an oil finish on this particular guitar is how the pieces are slightly mismatched. The middle piece and the bottom piece seem seamless, while you can see the join line clearly on the middle and top piece. If you look at the bottom of the guitar (where the strap pin is), you'll clearly see the mismatch on said pieces. I'm leaning heavily towards painting it, even though an oil finish is much cheaper and less time consuming. Just personal preference, but I don't really like mismatched ash. 

And why not make the rout look a little better? The original rout's outline is still there. It's so ugly and it's bothering me. Furthermore, if I do sell it, it will look much better to a buyer. I don't imagine a hacked up rout will entice a buyer very much. I'll still disclose that it was fixed up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree. When a body is going to be stained or otherwise finished to make the grain highly visible, the pieces (assuming the body is glued) will likely be chosen to provide a nice continuity of grain. If showing off the grain is just going to make the thing scream out "Hey, I'm a couple of pieces of wood glued together", may as well do a decent paint job on it. I suppose one can still go for one of those semi-translucent finishes where the grain is still somewhat visible underneath, but the multi-piece aspect won't stand out as much as fully clear finish.

As for filling in the route, just make sure that the retro-fit piece doesn't act as a barrier to resonance whether by being a vastly different density or by having a bad glue joint to the rest of the body.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> As for filling in the route, just make sure that the retro-fit piece doesn't act as a barrier to resonance whether by being a vastly different density or by having a bad glue joint to the rest of the body.


Thanks for the tip. I think the biggest resonance barrier has already been removed (plastic coat), so if I end up screwing this up, it will seem like a small hiccup.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

While taking time off from working on the AVRI, I put this together:

View attachment 3336


I'll be bringing this with me to the guitar show. Anyone else here going to the guitar show this Saturday?





On a really random note, if Fender ever made an Avril Lavigne signature guitar, and it happens to be a Vintage Reissue guitar, do you think they would call it an AVRI-L? American Vintage Re-Issue - Lavigne.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> While taking time off from working on the AVRI, I put this together:
> 
> View attachment 3336
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a very nice looking Tele dmc69. Yes I'll be at the Toronto Guitar show and I'll be wearing my black Guitars Canada T-Shirt.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really good looking Tele!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Nice seeing you, Kenmac!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Thanks guys! Nice seeing you, Kenmac!


It was nice seeing you again as well and guys if you think this Tele looks nice in the photo, it looks even more stunning in person. Looking forward to more photos of your AVRI.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Dood....it was nice meeting you at the show.
You know what this neck needs....


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hammertone said:


> Dood....it was nice meeting you at the show.
> You know what this neck needs....


Likewise! Yes, a rosewood body would be most appropriate.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had Taylor Cane over at Cane Custom Guitars do a fret level for me. Frets are no longer worn with divots! I also sent him the body so he could rout out a single coil rout in the bridge area. Pics of that later. 
Progress! 

View attachment 3395


----------

